# travel:)



## keri (Apr 23, 2010)

so i wa splanning on flying direct to cairns but for some weird reason its nearly double the price than flying to brisbane:s? why is this?
but we dont mind, we are going to fly to brisbane and travel up to cairns to start work, we dont plan on working on the way and are just intrested in getting to cairns with the exception of seeing sights and some other little things on the way, the after we work for about 4-5 months in cairnes we will start to make a long journey back down until we cant go no more lol, actually working and amounts of time in places, so the moral of this post is what is the best transport around these routes? we dont really want to fly. so is coach or train or walk a good idea lol.
thankyou in advance
keri


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

keri said:


> so i wa splanning on flying direct to cairns but for some weird reason its nearly double the price than flying to brisbane:s? why is this?
> but we dont mind, we are going to fly to brisbane and travel up to cairns to start work, we dont plan on working on the way and are just intrested in getting to cairns with the exception of seeing sights and some other little things on the way, the after we work for about 4-5 months in cairnes we will start to make a long journey back down until we cant go no more lol, actually working and amounts of time in places, so the moral of this post is what is the best transport around these routes? we dont really want to fly. so is coach or train or walk a good idea lol.
> thankyou in advance
> keri


Though Cairns is an international airport, there are limited international flights into it Keri and so the suggestions I gave on your other thread with how to get a flight ex Asia direct to Cairns but depending on who you checked with or an agent did, prices can add up.

Brisbane to Cairns by coach will get you more direct to Seaside towns along the way and Welcome to Greyhound Australia have most buses with Premier Motor Service - Home also doing the route and possibly a little cheaper, both companies having bus passes that allow breaking the trip.

You ought to consider on your way, places like the Sunshine Coast, Fraser Island, Rockhampton [ crocs in free mini zoo attached to Botanical Gardens ] & Great Keppel Island , Airlie Beach/Whitsunday Islands/Whitehaven Beach, Townsville [ Great Barrier Reef HQ centre ] & Magnetic Island, Mission Beach.

The train also has a pass system but other than Townsville it does not go through any of those places, being a bit inland with connecting buses being necessary.


----------

